# bad bad



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ordered these Kato 20-210 X crossing from ebay and they arrived today bent in half . WHAT the hack. not usable. sent message to seller hope he 1 either refunds me money or 2 sends me two more but in working order. hahahahaha i was like ok trains are not gunna do well on these haha both arrived in same shape. never had that happen before.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Shipping envelope?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Poor packaging*

sid;

I hope the seller does the right thing and refunds your money. Did you e-mail the seller your photos of how his item arrived? It looks like he did a poor job of packing it!  Do you still have the package it came in? Was the package all dented?
This is one of the problems possible with buying on E-bay. You don't always know what you will get, or what condition it will be in.
Again, I hope you get a refund or replacement. While it might be possible to fix that track, you shouldn't have to do that.

good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a 60 some year old American Flyer locomotive off ebay, Price was cheap.
Seller shipped it in a box with no packing material. None. It was just loose. There was
about 6 pieces in the box. I am sure it was all in one piece when shipped. The box was
not dented. Just a rough trip. I didn't burn the seller or ask for a refund. I got it cheap.
Seller did not normally sell trains. I could fix it, but I did message the seller and told the seller you can not ship a model train loose in a box. Seller thanked me and then refunded half of what I paid. Good seller. Bad shipper.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

D&J yes it was in a shipping envelope (i think a disgruntled employee at usps did this) 
Traction fan Ive sent the seller a message along with pics of lots of angles ect. (no reponce yet )
mopac. i dont intend to burn the seller but i do expect to receive working parts. this is not what i paid for. He did have them for a good price but they are very unusable as is. I expect either refund or replacement's. . Ive ordered many parts from this seller in past weeks like 100 parts. and they have been very good parts except these ones hahahahah we will see. they were not packed good for sure.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am with you Sid. He owes you a refund or replace the parts. An envelope is no way to ship train items.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ebay is buyer friendly. Start the resolution process at once. Ebay will contact seller


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> Ebay is buyer friendly. Start the resolution process at once. Ebay will contact seller


agreed, ebay is buyer friendly, should have no problem getting a refund without having to pay return shipping


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Piss poor packaging if these were in an envelope. There's no excuse for that except stupidity.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nothing wrong with those.....they're for the crest of a hill!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Nothing wrong with those.....they're for the crest of a hill!


hahahahahahaha yes sir once on top its all down hill from there hhahahahahahahah maybe get enough speed up it could just fly for a bit. hummm, maybe i should add some wings on the loco's hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is bad. I hope it works out. I've actually had fairly good luck with e-bay, and i hope you do in this case.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

yep, you should get a refund. Not as described or damaged because poorly packaged.

I bought on two different occasions last spring, Walthers #8 curved turnouts, which are long. They were shipped in boxes long and large enough to protect them from being bent and they arrived ok. Good thing as they are now hard to find as hens teeth.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

riogrande said:


> I bought on two different occasions last spring, Walthers #8 curved turnouts, which are long. They were shipped in boxes long and large enough to protect them from being bent and they arrived ok. Good thing as they are now hard to find as hens teeth.


Walthers track components are temporarily in short supply because the company that was making their track (Shinohara) closed up because the owner retired. They have qualified a new supplier using the old tooling and should have product on the streets again by Thanksgiving.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well he got back with me on this said he is out of town till 31st when he gets back he will take care of it. so i wait a lil longer hahahahahaha . ive had pretty good luck with ebay. this is not my first order with this guy. i have ordered a bunch of track from him. it all came in great shape. just this order came a lil bent out of shape hahahahahaha. so so far good news,


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

> Walthers track components are temporarily in short supply because the company that was making their track (Shinohara) closed up because the owner retired. They have qualified a new supplier using the old tooling and should have product on the streets again by Thanksgiving.


Didn't you notice I was talking about curved turnouts. Walthers hasn't announced any curved turnouts or other specialty turnouts, only standard turnouts of different sizes. 

AFAIK, there has been no mention by Walthers if they will ever do curved, 3-way or double slip later on. And even if they do, the "temporary short supply" may be a couple of years - just saying! Yeah. So that's why I hunted down what I needed before the short supply got super short!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

riogrande said:


> Didn't you notice I was talking about curved turnouts. Walthers hasn't announced any curved turnouts or other specialty turnouts, only standard turnouts of different sizes.
> 
> AFAIK, there has been no mention by Walthers if they will ever do curved, 3-way or double slip later on. And even if they do, the "temporary short supply" may be a couple of years - just saying! Yeah. So that's why I hunted down what I needed before the short supply got super short!


Yes, I did notice what you were talking about, but figured that information on why and when the situation could be expected to change was pertinent to the discussion.

Walthers has announced late April 2020 as the delivery timeframe for some of the curved turnouts (though not the #8 yet), as well as the double crossover. I'm confident that the other pieces will be announced as soon as their new supplier makes a sample run and gets them approved by the QA team at Walthers.

Patience is the key.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Walthers has announced late April 2020 as the delivery timeframe for some of the curved turnouts (though not the #8 yet), as well as the double crossover. I'm confident that the other pieces will be announced as soon as their new supplier makes a sample run and gets them approved by the QA team at Walthers.
> 
> Patience is the key.


You got me there. I've been following Walthers track saga since they announced losing Shinohara, but I find their "new" website to be not very user friendly. The last list of track I reviewed showed only standard turnouts, no curved.

It's good they have added curved to the line up for release next year but the lack of #8 means too much patience and waiting, assuming the do add them to the catelog. Good thing I found the two Walthers DCC ready #8 curved so I won't be held up in track laying or be forced to alter the design. 

Regardless, I have decided to go with Peco code 83 electrofrog turnouts in visible areas and code 100 electrofrog in staging. 

The reason I bought the Walthers code 83 DCC ready Curved #8 is for applications which the Peco curved turnouts don't fit. The Walthers #8 is nominally 36" outer and 32" inner, although the inner has been measured with curve templates closer to 30". The Peco are 60" outer and 36" inner (from memory)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

riogrande said:


> You got me there. I've been following Walthers track saga since they announced losing Shinohara, but I find their "new" website to be not very user friendly. The last list of track I reviewed showed only standard turnouts, no curved.
> 
> It's good they have added curved to the line up for release next year but the lack of #8 means too much patience and waiting, assuming the do add them to the catelog. Good thing I found the two Walthers DCC ready #8 curved so I won't be held up in track laying or be forced to alter the design.
> 
> ...


Well, that certainly wasn't intended as a "gotcha"... just a helpful update.

I've somehow been added to their e-mail list and get an e-mail every couple of weeks with specials and new product announcements. That's where I saw the curved turnouts.

I've had good luck, with some patience, on eBay scoring Walthers Shinohara turnouts for good prices (I won't pay more than $23 plus reasonable shipping).


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> I've had good luck, with some patience, on eBay scoring Walthers Shinohara turnouts for good prices (I won't pay more than $23 plus reasonable shipping).


From what I've seen you won't find any DCC friendly Walthers #8 curved for anywhere near 23 dollars. DC versions yes. I had 3 older Walthers DC versions and sold them for $17 each. They were used but in excellent condition and still had the original boxes they came in.

I wanted DCC friendly and paid $40 shipped for one the #8; depending on how you slice and dice it I'm happy. If you take off say $8 for shipping, the turnout was $32 which ain't bad. I see Walthers has priced their new curved turnouts at $49.95 so figure discount will be maybe $40 ea so worth it to find those on Ebay for around that price.

Shinohara never did make DCC friendly code 100 #8 curved turnouts and I have 3 of those. I may have to do some surgery to use any of them on the new layout and make them more DCC friendly.

Here are a couple of the Shinohara in staging on my last layout.










I used the Walthers code 83 #8 curved in my yard such as here and at the other end behind the blue engine house:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well an update. seller wanted to use the ebay laws ect. so had to wait for ebay to give me paid mailing slips to repackage the tracks and send them back . WHY ? ( just send me my tracks ) hahaha any way he has shipped them ( he said ) with a board attached to them ???? don't understand why he didn't us a box???? so now im waiting for them to arrive and i hope there in better shape this time or it will be the last time and he gets on my black list of sellers ( i keep a spread sheet of bad sellers ) aka black list hahahaha


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Probably used the board to straighten them out before reshiping them!


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> Piss poor packaging if these were in an envelope. There's no excuse for that except stupidity.


I agree, how can anyone be that stupid.
One time I purchased a wooden telephone, it was in great shape and I looked forward to it. When it arrived the parts in the box were not wrapped so needless to say the wood was severely damaged. I contacted the seller and told him about the condition, he said no big deal, just sand them out.
My first thought was, he needed a good B**ch slap.

Dan


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> Probably used the board to straighten them out before reshiping them!


haha i hope not the rails would have to be replaced and the plastic i dont know how one would repair that. he has a ton of track. ive ordered a bunch from him and it all came in ok except these X's . ive also ordered turn outs from him and they came in great shape. but for some reason those X's did not. oh well im wiating.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

update today 8-3 seller shipped items and i just recieved them . he had put a lil stick on them hahaha 1/4 x 1/4 by 12 inches long HUmm. any way i got them and they are in perfect shape . so im keeping him off the black list. Now i need more track hahahahahahaha wifes gunna shoot me i think.


----------

